# زلزال وسع وسع catia v5 tutorial دروس إحترافية



## imad04 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اتبع هداه ، أما بعد :*​ 
*الكل يبحث عن دروس تعلم برنامج catia v5 كاتيا أتيتكم بدروس إحترافية جدا لهذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع وليس لي عندكم إلا طلب واحد أن تدعو لأبي بالرحمة والمغفرة ولأمي بالتباث و المغفرة و الشفاء*
*أعتذر على الإطالة إليكم هذا الرابط *​ 
*http://www.itltechnology.com/free.html*
:78:​ 
*ولا تنسوني من صالح دعاءكم أخوكم عماد*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز ... وجهود ممتاز .. وجارى التجربه


----------



## ali_hamza (15 سبتمبر 2011)

رحم الله اباك وغفر لامك
جارى التحميل وارجو ان تستمر فى جلب المزيد من الدروس وفى جميع Moduls


----------



## ENGMENG (1 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

موقع رااااائع جدا

شكرا لك

غفر الله لوالدك وشفى والدتك ورزقك برهما


----------



## imad04 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرابط يعمل*

http://www.itltechnology.com/free.html


----------



## elreedy (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شاكر ليك على اللينك الى انت حطيتة بس عندى سؤال مش لاقيلة جواب ....
ازاى اقدر اعمل سريان سائل فى ماسورة مثلا . لانى بعمل كذا حاجة كدا ومش قادر اوصل تماما لتحريك السوائل مش الاجسام


----------



## imad04 (15 فبراير 2012)

rabit jadide 

http://www.dicksonsham.com


----------

